

Apple are charging you to watch WWDC videos.  - britman
http://developer.apple.com/products/videos.html
Charging isn't really going to help developer adoption.Seems very short sighted.
======
rufo
Just like they do every year...?

EDIT: Also, if you went to WWDC, you already get free access.

~~~
nailer
It still feels weird to me for a company to charge for instructional videos on
their own platform. Google doesnt' do it with Android - there are heaps of
tutorials on YouTube coverring different APIs. Microsoft doesn't do it for
their tools either. Google want to sell Android apps, Microsoft wants to sell
development tools, Apple want to sell iPhones. Why charge?

~~~
jemmons
Do you have any idea how many man-hours go into the preparation of WWDC talks?
Sure, other people may give away their development presentations. But then,
they're not (IMHO, etc, etc) nearly as informative, polished, or well produced
as standard WWDC fare.

Like seemingly everything related to Apple, if you don't perceive -- or just
aren't interested in paying for -- the difference in quality, don't buy it.
But also please at least consider not insulting the intelligence of those who
do and are by claiming the cost isn't justifiable.

~~~
bep
_Do you have any idea how many man-hours go into the preparation of WWDC
talks?_

Because preparing for TechEd, PDC, WPC is cheap, isn't it? Or their
presentations are not any good? The truth is Apple knows that people will pay
for those things, so they charge for them.

~~~
jemmons
_Or their presentations are not any good?_

Yes. Exactly. I'd say "not _as_ good", but whatever you like.

~~~
bep
Oops. Thanks. I have to improve more in my English.

------
lpgauth
Of course you have to pay, what would be the point of paying 1500$ for WWDC if
you can get all the session videos for free?

~~~
plinkplonk
"what would be the point of paying 1500$ for WWDC if you can get all the
session videos for free?"

other paid for conferences do release videos of the talks so this argument
isn't very persuasive.

------
eloop
Just like rag trade fashion costs.

